# Has anyone read.....



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Who Moved my Bone? A Guide for multi-dog households??
It's by Theresa Mancuso.
If you have? How do you like it?
I got mine for free from our local recycle center. It looks like it was a new book!
Right now it I am on chapter:4 Know your dogs. This lady sounds alot like me!








Only difference is, she has a bunch of GSDs & I have a mix.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I found information on Amazon.








Product Description
More dogs really can be more fun, dog training and caare take on a whole new dimension when there's more than one dog in the household. Owners find themselves surrendering the bed (because it's easier than hearing the dogs whine), skipping vacations because it's harder to find a sitter for more than one dog), and skipping social events (to get home to their dogs). Who Moved My Bone? is a lifeline for thse who have more than one dog - and the perfect preparation for those who are considering adding another dog to their families. This wise and affectionate fuide answers such crucial canine conundrum as how to: Establish good street manners for dogs that walk together; Prevent feeding time from being a frenzy; Play games that do not cause jealousy; Travel with dogs - and know when to leave them at home; Help a dog cope with the loss of a packmate; Pack living is truly a dog's natural habitat. Written with tenderness and authority by a longtime multiple dog owner, this book provides ever bit of information the leader of the pack needs in order to realize the special benefits of sharing a life with more than one dog. 

About the Author
Theresa Mancuso has been a multi-dog owner for more than two decades. She has published more than sixty articles to date in sucj magazines as Dog World.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

I just put a hold on it at my local library--so I should be reading it sometime this weekend!


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm only towards the beginning of the book, but what she says about males being the ones to wander off & roam hasn't been true for me. ALL of my girls have at one time or another have disappeared for hrs when they got loose before we put in the fence. My boy Jack has never ran off, even when he had the chance to. I think he's a mama's boy.


----------



## riggins_mojo (Jun 16, 2006)

I have to say the same. My female has always been the one to wander. She's even sneaky about too. She just waits until a neigbor comes up to the yard and we start talking,next thing you know she is 4 houses down. Even at age 13 she plans her get-a-ways. My male has never wondered off. When he was a pup he had moments of not wanting to come and follow but he never just wandered. I say he's a mama's boy and of course hubby says he's a daddy's boy!


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I am stiil in the middle of it. DaKota is a wanderer too. I don't have much experience with the male part. I just got a male non GSD & I never let him loose & hehas not try to escape as of yet. I like the fact she talks about GSDs, but was hoping it would talk about having multiple breeds too. I have 3 dogs, DaKota, the GSD, Glitzie the Pug & Tux the Shih Tzu.


----------

